# atv intake solution?



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

why doesnt a company make an intake like on a jet ski that allows it to be submerged?


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

that's a good question


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

sounds interesting. i have no knowledge of jetskis. is it like a really deep airbox with the intake at the very top allowing some water to get in during a quick submerge? then have it drain out when your moving across the water?


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

I actually dont know how they work either i tried looking but couldnt find any info


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

There are two 'intakes' on a jet-ski. One being an actual air intake for the engine, and the other being a water intake. The water intake sucks up water and is forced out at extreme pressure to give you 'thrust.'

Basically, you'd have to rig up another engine on your bike to run something like that. You'd be better off putting a trolling motor on the back of your bike. lol

Brenton


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

You'd be better off putting a trolling motor on the back of your bike. lol


thats the funniest thing i have read in awhile sir

<!-- / message -->


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

94blacksnk said:


> There are two 'intakes' on a jet-ski. One being an actual air intake for the engine, and the other being a water intake. The water intake sucks up water and is forced out at extreme pressure to give you 'thrust.'
> 
> Basically, you'd have to rig up another engine on your bike to run something like that. You'd be better off putting a trolling motor on the back of your bike. lol
> 
> Brenton


im talking about something thats on the air intake that keeps it from sucking in water


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

like this http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=BjZ30SVPT5I&feature=related


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Pretty sure a jet ski sucks the air from within the hull... And when it goes under water briefly the entire hull isn't going to fill with water so there is still enough oxygen to keep the engine running... Just build a bubble around your atv with an intake hole and u should be able to do that also! But if the ski was to stay under too long(highly unlikely) it would kill like any other engine either by sucking in water or running out of oxygen to burn...


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

^ok thanks i understand now, so that wont work


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just put a "GoDevil" on the back and be done..LOL!!
Have you guys seen those things? Awesome!!!!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

How about this.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Dude, that thing is awesome! UGLY, but awesome.... LOL :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

that is a cool lil set-up... bet it would be expensive though


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah probably cheaper to own one of each.. and just tow the jet ski behind the 4 wheeler to the water... like the guy on the red atv...


----------

